# Taylor Swift



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And yes I really enjoy her music. So far I only own her latest album 1989 which is very upbeat and great to listen to.

Also wonderful for audiophilic testing. So here is lovely duet with her and Carly Simon that I enjoyed:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay... I guess that no one is a fan here of her so it's time to update with a new video here:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I like her...love those legs when she dances  I hear she recently insured them for umpteen million!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

david johnson said:


> I like her...love those legs when she dances  I hear she recently insured them for umpteen million!


And she actually has a wonderful voice... I really like her approach to the song and never scooping up to the notes she hits.

She is popular but does have artistry in fact.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Okay... I guess that no one is a fan here of her so it's time to update with a new video here:


I am afraid that this has become my theme song for self-empowerment lately. She has tons of energy like I do.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Taylor ... Uhhh ... who?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Her album Red is rather exceptional. I really enjoyed that one too and her songwriting is consistent from song to song. Her pop direction that she is headed in now is a rather interesting step.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh oh... looks like Taylor Swift is wreaking havoc in the African-American community now 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/21/black-women-taylor-swift-video_n_5698212.html


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I apologize for not picking up your 1989 LP from Urban Outfitters. Sorry, Taylor. I promise to do so hopefully in 1-2 months .


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> I apologize for not picking up your 1989 LP from Urban Outfitters. Sorry, Taylor. I promise to do so hopefully in 1-2 months .


I'm sure she won't miss one sale... she has millions of fans, after all.

Personally, I'm not really that fond of Swift's music.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

No, I don't listen to Taylor Swift (if I can help it) and I do not buy her records.

I do appreciate the contemporary noise music scene (the music of which I find less harsh and quite more bearable than anything I've heard by Taylor Swift).

I just today received in the mail my order of The New Blockaders & GX Jupitter-Larsen _Live at The Schimpfluch Carnival_, a clear vinyl release limited to 300 copies in the standard edition. The mantra of the New Blockaders is apparently: "Even Anti-Art Is Art... That Is Why We Reject It!" This is wonderful noise music.

The disc is sold by a fine firm called Tourette Records -- www.touretterecords.com -- a firm I've dealt with satisfactorily for some while now. I have most of their back catalog releases. It is operated by a fine fellow named Joseph, from Texas here in the USA.

View attachment 71941


Here's a video clip of the New Blockaders: 




Eat your heart out, Ms. Swift!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taylor Swift is a hit machine. She grew up a few miles from where I am, and I remember when she first popped up around here, I didn't think much of her music or singing, but she's sure developed fast. Of course, she's abandoned us to be "living in a big old city." 

But she's very generous. When we had a flood that got into the basement of our new symphony hall, which ruined our organ, among other things, she donated $100,000 to the symphony. She's also donated 14,000 books to the Nashville library. And there's $4 million she donated to the Country Music Hall of Fame, for some reason. Not bad for a 26-year-old.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Oh oh... looks like Taylor Swift is wreaking havoc in the African-American community now
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/21/black-women-taylor-swift-video_n_5698212.html


I can´t see why anyone would do something stupid as twerking. It is what animals do when they want to mate.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's also what many humans do when they want to mate. Mating/sex is a primitive act and really good also. Instead of being critical, why not join in? :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> It's also what many humans do when they want to mate. Mating/sex is a primitive act and really good also. Instead of being critical, why not join in? :tiphat:


Now that's the spirit for sure.

http://time.com/3940500/apple-music-taylor-swift-release/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Albert7 said:


> Oh oh... looks like Taylor Swift is wreaking havoc in the African-American community now
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/21/black-women-taylor-swift-video_n_5698212.html


"Perpetuating black stereotypes to the same demographic of white girls who hide their prejudice by proclaiming their love of the culture."

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> It's also what many humans do when they want to mate. Mating/sex is a primitive act and really good also. Instead of being critical, why not join in? :tiphat:


It's overrated, Bulldog.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> "Perpetuating black stereotypes to the same demographic of white girls who hide their prejudice by proclaiming their love of the culture."
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


I hope someone smacks some sense into that chick - what a tool.


----------

